# Can Some One Tell me Where I'Ve been the Whole Time this has Been out?



## lobsterxmanx (May 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;aq4QvFbgQKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq4QvFbgQKk&feature=related[/video]

ive apparently been sleeping... and have just awoken from a terrible nightmare where i wasnt listening to this music. this is what i need to do with music.


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 24, 2011)

does no one know what to think of this?


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 24, 2011)

Oh, mashups? You been too baked since like the 50's!? LOL

It's remixing several songs into one. Kinda like "weaving a sound".

Check out dj faroff, girltalk, milkman, super mash bros, there are a lot of others too. Legion of Doom is another good one.


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 24, 2011)

thays not at all what im talking about dude.....wtf? are you shitting me? did you not hear the metal parts????


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 24, 2011)

seriously, im not an idiot. i know how to 'weave sound' lol this is something totally new. fuckin super mario brutall djent dub shit. it reminds me of pure LSD


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 24, 2011)

lobsterxmanx said:


> thays not at all what im talking about dude.....wtf? are you shitting me? did you not hear the metal parts????


 Dude! It's a mashup. It had eminem rappin to metal. Come on! That's called a mashup, not this djentstep they are all raving about. This is simply the next progression of mashing. And yes, I love it! Some of their other shit is kinda glitchy. and i love it!


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 24, 2011)

well, i was just caught off guard by this becaus i heard it when i was trippin nuts hahah


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 24, 2011)

also, are you sre you heard the whole thing? its totally not just 'eminem with metal'


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 24, 2011)

I heard it all in skips...then went to youtube to check out the other stuff. It's a lot of metal mixed together, and is pretty awesome!
Ever check out legion of doom?


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 24, 2011)

i cant find anything called legion of doom worth listening to, can you give me a good link?


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 24, 2011)

also, i thought i should be clear. this is NOT a MASH UP. MASH UPS are not even reall musical expression. this is ORIGINAL MUSIC made my some french guy.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 25, 2011)

lobsterxmanx said:


> also, i thought i should be clear. this is NOT a MASH UP. MASH UPS are not even reall musical expression. this is ORIGINAL MUSIC made my some french guy.


Yeah, that is sick. IT IS a mash though. But that FACT Doesn't at allllllllllll take away from how dope it is lol 


And plus the guy who even posted the song on youtube said he took samples from Eminem and others on the video page... cause im sure if Eminem actually legit had something to do with this there would be more than 4 thousand views ...'especially something this awesome!


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 25, 2011)

well yes, its a SAMPLE from eminem and there are a couple others.. but all of the other songs that are instrumental on his 2 albums are original. i know eminem dosent have anything to do with this....
http://got-djent.com/band/algorithm


----------

